# Israel's air force is thinking of giving its combat pilots Viagra



## Royzee617 (Feb 12, 2008)

It may harm their reputation, but Israel's air force is thinking of giving its combat pilots Viagra to improve their performance in the air.
Mercury: Fighter pilots likely to get an extra boost from Viagra


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2008)

I´ve heard they refused it.
No time for checking the dashboard and no space for stick movement


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope it don't do to them like it does to me. I get a terrible headache.
It's almost not worth it !! Better performance in the air ? What are they
doing up there ????

Charles


----------



## Gundrium (Feb 12, 2008)

O-o .... Wow...... That'll give ya nightmares! Wait... wouldn't that cause MORE BLACKOUTS?!


----------



## A4K (Feb 12, 2008)

If they start preferring the two-seat trainers to single-seat fighters, I think some questions should be asked...


----------



## DBII (Feb 12, 2008)

To much information

DBII


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 14, 2008)

Leaves you wondering what stick there  I know to much information


----------

